# Feederrollen



## Schulti (11. Februar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Da ich jetzt stolzer (und seit gestern auch völlig begeisteter) Besitzer einer Feederrute bin ,würde mich mal brennend interessieren, welche Rollen Ihr so zum "Feedern" benutzt.
Bei meiner Rute war&acute;ne DAM "Fangmaschine" dabei. Ich glaub aber nicht das Die zum "Feedern" was taugt (ist &acute;ne Kapselrolle).

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Franky (11. Februar 2001)

Hi Schulti,ich habe eine kleine feine Stationärrolle von Quantum zum Feedern (100 m 0,22er). Das wichtigste dabei für mich ist der Instant-Stop! So kann man die Schnur optimal straffen, hat immer direkten Kontakt zum Fisch und der "Anschlag" geht satt durch.Eine Kapselrolle aber ist eher wohl nicht so das optimale. Ich kenne die nur von kleinen und feinen Einhand-Spinnruten... Eine gute Stationär ist besser geeignet und Multistop sollte mindestens drin sein!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## JohannesG (12. Februar 2001)

Hallo Schulti,
die Kapselrolle hat einen großen Nachteil: wie willste die Schnur einclippen ??
Wie gut läßt sich denn die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger für den Wurf blockieren, wenn mal 150g geworfen werden sollen ??
Also offene Stationärrolle. Ich persönlich mag die kleinen Rollen nicht so gerne, sondern bevorzuge welche mit großem Spulendurchmesser (so etwa 100m 40er). Mich stört die schwerere Rolle nicht (ich halte die Rute ja nicht dauernd in der Hand) und ich sehe darin zwei Vorteile: 
 1. die Schnur wird in größeren Bögen abgelegt, wodurch sie weniger verdrallt
 2. die Hebelwirkung des Schnurzugs auf die Spule beim Drill ist größer, wodurch sich die Bremse besser Einstellen läßt
Ansonsten nehme ich eine ganz normale Rolle mit sehr guter Heckbremse (kann man im Drill schneller verstellen). Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Megarun (12. Februar 2001)

@ Johannes G...
...genau so sollte es sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Feeder`n ist super, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Marco Klann (12. Februar 2001)

Hi!
Ich benutze zum Feederfischen meine gute alte Shimano-Rolle GTE... ( ca. 8 Jahre alt)mit einer Schnurkapazität von 95 m 0,25mm. Da ich  auf einen Spulen 0,18 er und 0,16 er Schnur habe reicht die Kapazität an Schnur völlig aus, auch wenn ich in einer Entfernung von 50 Metern fische. Die Rolle hat außerdem eine Kampfbremse.
Somit kann ich die Bremse für den Anschlag, etc. sehr fest stellen und bei Bedarf mit einem Finger sehr schnell aufmachen. Ne Kampfbremse ist schon eine tolle Erfindung! Hoffentlich hält die Rolle noch einige Jahre, da ich sie nicht mehr wieder hergeben möchte.Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## JohannesG (12. Februar 2001)

Hallo Marco,
da haste Recht, die Shimano-Kampfbremse ist echt gut. Hab auch eine 10 Jahre alte Shimano mit so nem Ding dran und machs genau wie Du, beim Anhieb Bremse hart (Schnur federt viel ab) und beim Nahkampf lockern. Hab aus Kostengründen bei meiner neuesten Rolle darauf verzichtet, stattdessen hab ich mir ne normale Mitchell geholt, die scheint mir auch ne gute Bremse zu haben.
Die große Schnurkapazität hab ich nur, damit die Spule entsprechend breit ist. Als Schnur hab ich auch so 150m 22er (mit dicker Unterschnur). Da kann man bei ner großen Spule auch mal ein paar Abrisse haben ohne daß man direkt den Spulenkern leuchten sieht.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Marco Klann (12. Februar 2001)

Hi Johannes!Leider sind die Preise von Shimano ganz schön in die Höhe gegangen!
Glücklicherweise habe ich letztes Jahr für´s Karpfenangeln mir noch 3 US-Baitrunner 4500 gekauft, da mir die 5010 GT nicht mehr den Anforderungen entsprach. Habe pro Rolle noch 169 DM bezahlt. Dieses Jahr kostet die Rolle um die 230DM. Möchte mir gerne für´s Feederfischen eine Stradic GTM zu legen, leider stört mich nur der Preis von 240 DM plus E-Spulen. D.H. ersteinmal sparen und mit dem alten Gerät weiter fischen.
Qualität zahlt sich über lange Zeit aus!
Bis denne 
Ciao Marco


----------



## JohannesG (12. Februar 2001)

Hi Marco,
auch da haste wieder Recht: Qualität zahlt sich aus.
Ich kaufe meist Markenrollen so für 70 - 100 DEM. Das sind zwar keine Spitzenmodelle, sondern haben die Technik der Spitzenmodelle von vor 2 Jahren. Da das Gerät keinen Extrembelastungen ausgesetzt ist, hält es auch ganz gut. Nach ein paar Jahren kauf ich mir dann neue neue Rolle. Wo gab es zB vor 10 Jahren InstantStop, Drall-frei-Schnurlaufröllchen, Balance-Kurbel oder Weitwurfspule ? Das alles hat heute selbst die billigste Rolle.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (12. Februar 2001)

Hallo Marco !!
Die Stradic ist schom ne tolle Rolle, aber die Alucron von Blazer ist deutlich günstiger und erfüllt den gleichen Zweck mit gleichem Komfort.
Mit Deinen Karpfenrollen bistr Du im Prinzip gut bedient, ich benutze auch eine, wenn ich an der Maas oder am Rhein fische, damit kommt das Körbchen bzw der Fisch auch schneller über die Steinschüttungen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Carpus (12. Februar 2001)

Hi,
Ich nehme meistens Billigrollen, die maximal 70 DM kosten. Das kommt daher, da mir ne 65 Brasse einmal fast die Rute vom Rutenständer
ins Wasser gehauen hätte. Zum Glück wars nur ne Brasse, die hören ja dann sowieso bald auf zu ziehen und lassen sich nur noch in den Kescher schleppen. Aber wenns ein Karpfen gewesen wär, der hätte das Ding mit ins Wasser genommen. 
Mit der Billigrolle komm ich so ganz gut hin,
gibt auch keine Probleme mit dem Drillen und so. Meine Rolle fasst ungefähr 175 m von einer 0.35 Sehne auf, braucht man zwar nicht, aber trotzdem.
Grosse Fische wünscht Carpus


----------



## Hunter (12. Februar 2001)

Hi Leute!
Ich benutze eine Shimano Sedona GTE 3000 für meine Feederrute. Ist echt super das Teil und auch nicht ganz so teuer. Das die Rolle eine Kampfbremse hat ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn mal ein Karpfen die Maden wollte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mit den beigelieferten Einsetzen für die Spule passen  ca. 150m 20er Schnur drauf, was auf jeden Fall dicke ausreichend ist. 


------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## magic feeder (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

ich hab an meiner sportex lightfeeder eine shimano super 2500 gt-rb und bin total begeistert
:l:l:l


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Ich benutze die Spro Red Arc 10300:m. Komisch das die noch nicht genannt wurde.
Das ist bei mir so die Allroundrolle di ich zu alem Benutze was es so beim feedern gibt. Für das leichte Winkelpicker angeln nehme ich die Shimano Catana 2500 und für das angeln in der Strömung nehme ich meine Freilaufrolle und zwar die Daiwa Regal Plus Bri 4500.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Ihr wisst schon das das Thema 6 Jahre alt ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Na und:q:q:qm dann können eben die Leute von heute davon profitieren:m.


----------



## Blackfoot (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Ich nehme nur noch Freilaufrollen beim feedern,mit 
normalen Rollen besteht die Gefahr,das deine Rute baden geht.

Gruss Tommy !#h


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

auch wenn der themeneröffner das nicht mehr lesen wird: ich nehme auch nur freilaufrollen,da man dann auch mal pinkeln gehen kann ohne angst haben zu müssen,dass die rute wegschwimmt
mfg Andy


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Ich nehme nur dann Freilaufrollen wenn ich 
mit sehr großen und kampstarken Fischen rechnen muss. Wenn ich aber fast zu 95 Prozent ausschließen kann das kein großer beist dann drehe ich die Bremse soweit auf das ich wenn ein großer beist nur eine kleine Bewegung mit dem Zeigefinger machen muss und die Bremse ist offen.
Und: Wenn ich feeder dann sitze ich auch wirklich immer neben meiner Rute um auch ja keinen Biss zu verpassen:m.


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

und wie pinkelst du dann?einfach laufen lassen?
also ich feeder nur mit freilauf,da ich mit einer art selbsthakmontage,wie beim karpfenangeln feeder
mfg Andy


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

Nene, wenn ich pinkeln muss oder anderes:q dann hole ich die Rute ein. Mann will ja schließlich jeden Biss mitbekommen|supergri.


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrollen*

lol
das tue ich nur,wenn ich in einem see angle und weiss,dass ich nur rotauge und -federn bekomme,aber wenn ich im fluss angele und nicht weiß ob doch vielleicht ein karpfen oder eine barbe beisst,hab ich den freilauf auf


----------

